# Workbench design



## MayKitt (21 Feb 2020)

I'm replacing my ageing DIY workbench and I'm looking for designs with an intention to build my own. I've poked around on the internet and been into my local tool shop (always dangerous!) so I've seen a few designs.

The workbench that I want is aimed at woodworking primarily but it will get used for other tasks as well. My current bench has a flat (planked) top but I note that some dedicated woodwork benches have a lower centre section, often of a lighter build, running the length of the bench. They were like this in our school woodwork shop, many year's ago and I seem to recall us using a simple device called a 'bench hook', if I remember rightly, which was used to help hold a workpiece. A lot of the bench plans that I've found recently have a flat top.

Is there an advantage or purpose to the lowered section or has design changed now?

Are there any good 'do and don't' guides to making a workbench, such as what to include and what not to?

Are there any plans that people have used which they could recommend?


----------



## Bodgers (21 Feb 2020)

MayKitt":2s2tgzlm said:


> I'm replacing my ageing DIY workbench and I'm looking for designs with an intention to build my own. I've poked around on the internet and been into my local tool shop (always dangerous!) so I've seen a few designs.
> 
> The workbench that I want is aimed at woodworking primarily but it will get used for other tasks as well. My current bench has a flat (planked) top but I note that some dedicated woodwork benches have a lower centre section, often of a lighter build, running the length of the bench. They were like this in our school woodwork shop, many year's ago and I seem to recall us using a simple device called a 'bench hook', if I remember rightly, which was used to help hold a workpiece. A lot of the bench plans that I've found recently have a flat top.
> 
> ...


Many books have been written on the subject, and you'll get a wide variety of responses.

By "flat section" do you mean the tool tray?

There is no right and wrong there, it is a preference.

I built a Hayward style bench a while ago (my build thread is in the projects sub forum) and I chose it as it suited what I wanted.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/topic? ... source=app

Go with a design you like and pick materials to your budget. As long as it is stable, and has some mass and ridgidty to resist racking and flexing you can't do much wrong IMO.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Feb 2020)

Click on the little looking glass at the top right of the page, click advanced search and have look - there's endless information on bench design there.


----------



## That would work (21 Feb 2020)

Go for a "Nicholson" style. Make it strong and heavy with proper joinery. Don't bother with a tool well... they become a pointless receptacle for rubbish and reduce working area. Have a flat top which is split with a piece in the gap that lifts out which allows for a G-cramp to go into to hold timber down. Only bother with any holddown/dogs etc etc when you actually need them.
Make it from pine, there's little or nothing to be gained by using hardwood (apart from a lighter wallet). AND finally don't spend more than a few minutes looking on YouTube and for goodness sake ignore anything which has 'ultimate' in the title! Avoid the bench BS.
Keep it simple, strong and level topped. Oh and a big vice.


----------



## MikeG. (21 Feb 2020)

I agree with most of that (TWW) but I do think I'd personally struggle without a tool well. I'll never know, because I've got one, and this bench will see me out.


----------



## Irish Rover (21 Feb 2020)

Have you seen the Paul Sellers videos on building a workbench?

Original version, built in his garden:
https://youtu.be/ru2ZiNs_Wek

Latest version, built in his workshop:
https://youtu.be/V9W9xQS-EdQ

I followed the garden version.


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Feb 2020)

This design has served me well for many years. The regular pattern of 3/4 inch holes in the 4 inch thick bench top is wonderful for securing workpieces in a multitude of ways using stops, holdfasts, folding wedges etc. Storage under the bench is very useful as is the backboard for tools I am using at a particular moment - in a way serving the function of a tool well, except for shavings collection!

The somewhat odd chopped-off RHS of the bench owes it’s design to my original intention of installing a patternmaker’s vice there, which in the event, I did not fit.

The leg vice is extremely powerful and good for holding long boards - as is the moveable deadman. The Moxon vice - a later addition is great for carcase jointing - esp dovetails and multiple M/Ts.


----------



## That would work (21 Feb 2020)

Really? For a beginner? ?? Get out of here .
Build a joiners bench like tradesmen and craftsmen have used for ages.


----------



## MikeG. (21 Feb 2020)

I agree with what you are saying, TWW, but not the way you said it. Chris is one of the most gentle and helpful long term posters on this site and deserves a little respect and manners.


----------



## Bodgers (21 Feb 2020)

That would work":12tdiqcw said:


> Really? For a beginner? ?? Get out of here .
> Build a joiners bench like tradesmen and craftsmen have used for ages.


It depends.

I was kind of a beginner when I built mine...

It was hardwood.

It had angled geometry.

It had a screw tail vice.

It had a tool tray.

Just build what you want, don't let anyone put you off!


----------



## That would work (21 Feb 2020)

OK fair enough ... no offence intended whatsoever so apologies if that is how it seemed. But still :lol:
We are practicing a gentle and appreciative craft so so all comments should be taken within that context. However... I'm in the pub atm :lol:
Secretly off course I would rather like a bench like that.
OR if I had the room a second one.


----------



## kinsella (21 Feb 2020)

see my version. one of the best projects that a DIY'r can do. 

bench-design-please-do-a-critique-t57607-45.html

PS if you want the sketchup files, just PM me.


----------



## MayKitt (22 Feb 2020)

Thanks for all of the responses, links and suggestions. There's some good stuff to look at.

I've started to look at vices that I might fit as well. Any recommendations?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2020)

Look for an older Record 52 1/2 or 53(e). Watch ebay, scumtree etc. as they are heavy, the P&P limits the price so if you see one locally, great.


----------



## DBT85 (7 Apr 2020)

MayKitt":2z69xsfm said:


> Thanks for all of the responses, links and suggestions. There's some good stuff to look at.
> 
> I've started to look at vices that I might fit as well. Any recommendations?



It's a minefield out there with regard to workbenches. And sharpening. And well the list goes on.

Vices (vici? Vicie?) are little different. I got a 52 1/2 Record basically becase Paul Sellers said get one, and it was watching his videos that inspired me to even try building the damned thing in the first place so I figured why not. It's way more than I use at the moment, but it's big and strong and has a quick release so you don't have to wind it all the way in and out like some options I see (particularly a lot of the leg vices I see Americans on youtube put on Roubo style benches).

My build thread for mine is here if you want to look. There are hundreds though.
topic110514.html

I'd never built anything like that before, never chopped a mortice or cut a tenon and did it all by hand. Deeply satisfying when it was all done.

One day I'll actually add the toher bits I've been meaning to add!


----------



## Felix (30 Oct 2020)

DBT85 said:


> It's a minefield out there with regard to workbenches.


Totally agree with DBT85 regarding workbenches. When I started woodworking I bought a Sjoberg bench (and I still have it), but I think it is a bench for the hobbyist/beginner. I have prepped some large boards and table tops on it and when put under stress it's like a see-saw. I personally would look at the cost of buying what you want against buying a load of nice timber - Beech, Douglas Fir, Cherry etc and doing it yourself - I know I haven't practised what I'm preaching, but building my own bench is definitely on my 'to do' list - and it's high up <lol>. Have a look at Richard Maquire's site www.theenglishwoodworker.com - he used to build benches for a living. With regards to configuration - it's what you want to do with your bench. I'm sure you will enjoy the process and you will also improve your woodworking skills to boot.

My choice would definitely be a Roubo style bench without cupboards underneath and no tail vice - but that's mine - oh, and it would be as long as I could possibly make it.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## John15 (30 Oct 2020)

Regarding the need for a tool tray or reduced thickness section the middle, I have a completely flat bench top and provided I keep my tools tidy and put away when not needed my system works well.
The substructure is very simple heavy duty table style design, and of course a vice.
No bells or whistles!

John


----------



## bp122 (30 Oct 2020)

I haven't built a bench yet but have fashioned one out of a dining table.

I have read Chris Schwarz's book on workbenches and one thing on it I would like to mention to you:

When it comes to workbenches, resist innovation. If a particular design (Ruobo / Nicholson etc) exists the way it is, there is a reason behind it and is centuries old. 

This is not to say don't build it to your needs, but to say keep it simple and focus on practicality and cost over just the appearance alone. 

My personal two cents is to build it so that it is rigid and solid, however you achieve it. Weight is good and quoting Schwarz once again, over-engineering is key. 

Reading the book, Ruobo and Nicholson styles are both strong, but Nicholson may be slightly easier to build and could also be built as a knock down version with bolts instead of joinery, if you prefer. 

I would get that book of I were you And read it and see which one suits you best and what kind of work you intend on doing. There are plans in it too. 

And I agree about the "ultimate" workbench videos on YouTube, mostly they are clickbaits for a compromised design. I mean, who needs 27 T-tracks on a woodworking workbench anyway?


----------



## thetyreman (2 Nov 2020)

I wonder if he's built the bench yet?


----------



## Ttrees (2 Nov 2020)

For anyone who truly values differing flavours of bench design...
Here are a few of the best resources I have come across, particularly for hand tools only.

Scott Landis's workbench book which can be found online...
A specific sub-forum of the Australian ww forum "the workbench"
and another if one is not keen on using search tools and wants to seek pictures only,
that massive collection of finished benches on lumberjock$, titled...
"All replies on workbench smack down."

Mostly Roubo designs, but there are others.
That's easily a weeks worth of entertainment , get your pen and paper out for reference as you may get lost in there!
The latter is quite the collection, and not so user friendly.

Beware... you could knock up an English bench in the time you spend just considering the options, not even counting the making of some!
Not for the get her done boyo's

Enjoy
Tom


----------



## craigs (2 Nov 2020)

dont forget "The anarchists workbench" by Chris Schwarz. id be happy to post a link to the PDF version as it was free online, but im not sure thats allowed


----------



## TheUnicorn (2 Nov 2020)

I was given a bench by a neighbour recently, it has a tool tray, I find it a pain for the most part


----------



## Ttrees (2 Nov 2020)

Sounds like thats a good reason for some ingenuity and evolution of the bench Unicorn


----------



## D_W (2 Nov 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> I was given a bench by a neighbour recently, it has a tool tray, I find it a pain for the most part



I recall George Wilson mentioning that a lot of the benches at Williamsburg had their tool trays filled in or covered - I can't imagine finding any usefulness for such a thing and most people posting online (90% or so, seemingly) seem to have the same opinion. If you're sawing or planing, the tool tray would instantly become intertwined with filth. 

Not sure where that design came from, if it was sort of a factory design for purpose-work? as in, if you had a few operations to do in a skilled production setting, like carving or joinery, I guess you could keep your tools in one of those along with the rest of the folks arranged around you doing the same with their bench. In a shop where you can store tools elsewhere.....not so great.


----------



## AndyT (2 Nov 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> dont forget "The anarchists workbench" by Chris Schwarz. id be happy to post a link to the PDF version as it was free online, but im not sure thats allowed



There is no rule against it and the OP specifically asked for good resources to understand bench design - so head this way to Chris's *Lost Art Press* and follow the link to the PDF:









The Anarchist's Workbench


Note: You can download a free pdf of this book via this link. By Christopher Schwarz “The Anarchist’s Workbench” is – on the one hand – a detailed plan for a simple workbench that can be built using construction lumber and basic woodworking tools. But it’s also the story of Christopher Schwarz’s...



lostartpress.com


----------



## Spectric (2 Nov 2020)

Hi

When I update and modify my existing lashup I will be using a combination of Dog holes and Matchfit dovetails that will remove the need for any vices and there are some good examples to look at. There is Dennis at hooked on wood,  , the Matchfit bench at  and a more portable bench at . I think dogholes provide alignment, squareness and something to push against whilst the dovetail clamps do all the clamping. Look at this to see another good idea regards clamping .


----------



## Ttrees (2 Nov 2020)

A tool tray lends itself for ingenuity and options though, 
You will likely not design anything to utilize it, if it's not there.


----------



## msparker (18 Nov 2020)

I also really enjoyed Chris Schwartz's book so would also recommend. Personally I'm shooting for a roubo at some point. Some other options that look good are Paul Seller's plywood workbench and Rob Cosman's MDF bench. Both look to have lots of good features and are likely a lot easier and cheaper that some of the other builds.


----------



## billw (18 Nov 2020)

I'm building the workbench by Dennis from Hooked on Wood with a few minor modifications. I like the idea that it doesn't have built-in vices which gives more flexibility, and allows me to push units together from all sides to make larger work surfaces.


----------



## pe2dave (18 Nov 2020)

John15 said:


> Regarding the need for a tool tray or reduced thickness section the middle, I have a completely flat bench top and provided I keep my tools tidy and put away when not needed my system works well.
> The substructure is very simple heavy duty table style design, and of course a vice.
> No bells or whistles!
> 
> John


 I can see *a* use for the tray... but I've always found it a trap for sawdust and 'stuff' (and of little real use).
If you can store tools short term, handy, I think I would find a flat top more useful?

I can't fault the old record vices. I bought second hand, total refurb and it is so handy. Faced with oak, replaced twice in 8 years
it serves multiple uses. 

Mine is an inch off the front of the bench. Just enough to trap fingers! 

What do others think about the 'working surface' of the rear vice face? Flush with the bench side or ....


----------



## Doug B (18 Nov 2020)

The Scott Landis book is a good reference for workbench design https://www.amazon.co.uk/Workbench-Book-Craftsmans-Workbenches-Woodworking/dp/1561582700 I believe it’s also available as a PDF.

As for tool wells from an early age I’ve used many bench’s that had them of differing styles but when I build my own bench I didn’t bother with one, can’t say I’ve missed it but it really is down to personal choice.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Nov 2020)

I have a 9" faithfull vice and think it's great. 

I need to bump up the top if my plywood top as it feels a bit flimsy for planing! 

Cheers James


----------



## Cabinetman (18 Nov 2020)

pe2dave said:


> I can see *a* use for the tray... but I've always found it a trap for sawdust and 'stuff' (and of little real use).
> If you can store tools short term, handy, I think I would find a flat top more useful?
> 
> I can't fault the old record vices. I bought second hand, total refurb and it is so handy. Faced with oak, replaced twice in 8 years
> ...


 The rear face of the vice in my opinion should be set back and buried into the thickness of the top so that in effect it doesn’t exist, then you are using the edge of your top, and apron in my case as the rear face.

I have a well on my bench, it’s not there to clutter up with tools and shavings even though it does sometimes, it’s there because for 99.9% of the time I only ever use the front 12 inches of worktop which is my 3 inch slab of beech, this went through my planer thicknesser, so in effect the reason I have ended up with a well is that I don’t need that solid top right across the depth of my bench, and lt made making the bench so much easier, occasionally when I have things that need to stretch back across the depth I have a big chunk of wood that fills in the well to the same height as the front plank.
My bench is L-shaped and fastened to 2 walls.


----------



## pe2dave (19 Nov 2020)

@Cabinetman - Can you replace the rear vice face? I've had to (likely by misusing the vice).
And I'd lay odds you've trapped your fingers between vice and bench  
Partly agree, use the first n inches for most of the work, but just occasionally I like to / have to lay
a larger part of work on the bench to fettle it.
Nice looking setup btw, especially the beech.


----------

